# Wind Energy



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Who said 'energy generated by wind power' was cheap ?? 

Have a look at this thumbnail of an AIS plot of the Lincolnshire Offshore Wind Farm from today. I believe the field is complete, but not yet online as far as I know. 

The 'yellow' vessels are mostly twin hulled fast workboats.

David
+


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

david.hopcroft said:


> Who said 'energy generated by wind power' was cheap ??
> 
> Have a look at this thumbnail of an AIS plot of the Lincolnshire Offshore Wind Farm from today. I believe the field is complete, but not yet online as far as I know.
> 
> ...


Same at the Gwynt y mor site in Liverpool Bay.
My view is that these projects are providing a lot of employment for seafarers and for shore based labour locally.


----------



## solwayshipping (Jan 31, 2011)

You might find this website of interest David, click on the green "renewable energy" tab and scroll down.

www.seafish.org/fishermen/kingfisher/fortnightly-bulletin

(you need to click on the bulletin downloads tab on the left)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes, thanks for the info. 

There is gainful employment for some ex-Grimsby seiners as guardships, (nice to see the Edlei/2LIN still going. Well remembered from my coast radio days), but would think the fields take a large chunk out of available fishing areas. Is there any provision for fishing 'between the lines' of turbines ? Coastal traffic certainly seems to have to make detours into the Wash. 

The blue anchored passenger vessel is the accommodation ship - an ex-ferry, but designation of 'type' (and hence colour of target) seems to vary as just about all the others are workboats of some description.

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This morning..........

Now you see them...........

This is the AIS plot this morning (not the live one)

David
+

ps. The blue target is the Belgian Dredger 'Breughel' doing beach re-nourishment on the Lincolnshire coast.


----------



## solwayshipping (Jan 31, 2011)

check out the costs etc involved. click on the british flag, then look up your windfarm...the costs are staggering!
http://www.4coffshore.com/windfarms/


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

And £1bn is only the 80'odd turbine Lincs Offshore field !!!

+


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I fear that we will be like the rich sailing yacht owner. Only realising how far the wind is from cheap when it is too late.

(For wind to be an effective industrial power source is so counter-intuitive I simply cannot believe windfarms on this scale anything but folly. Tide and current based systems, a different matter).


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

You put it very politely, but I agree entirely.

Digressing slightly, in the AIS print above, there is a 'pale blue' vessel which is the dredger 'Breughel'. This is engaged in beach re-nourishment of the Lincolnshire coast. The thumbnail is about a week ago. I was told that this costs £165,000 per day, and as I live here, consider this money well spent. One small problem though, is that when the sand dries and the wind sets E or NE for a period, the sand ends up on the wrong side of the sea defences. Better that though than the sea !

David
+


----------

